# Is this Live Edge floating top table too narrow?



## ThatDaveGuy (May 9, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am working on a live edge floating top cherry hall table.



















Size,

Height - 30-3/8" 
Table top width - 8-3/8" to 10-1/8" 
Distance between front and back apron - 4-7/8" 
Distance front to back, leg to leg - 7" 
Distance between legs - 3-3/4"

I can still make it 1-2" wider, but I am not sure.

Thank you for looking,

David.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I guess only you can answer if it's to narrow or not.


----------



## drewnahant (Dec 10, 2009)

really a subjective choice, I would be more concerned with stability than appearance, consider anchoring it to the wall. If it is for yourself, such that it is convenient, put it in place for a week before finishing. then you will know whether you like it, and whether you want to take up more of the hall by making it wider, or if you have any space issues.


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

David,
I am curently working on a "console table" for the wife. It is similar in size to yours. The place it is going requires it to be narow also. It measures in at 11.75" deep. I believe the base different than yours(I did an inverted T design), but satbility seems to not be an issue. It will be sitting on tile, so i installed adjustable feet to make sure it would be completely stable in use. Hope that helps.

Pat


----------



## WibblyPig (Jun 8, 2009)

Dave,

Answered on your FB picture - oops, thought that was the osage orange plank.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

I think it's too narrow for the base you have - if this is to be place against a wall perhaps use the front legs and attach the back of it directly to the wall - or have a single leg almost as wide as the board on each end.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I would go wider and think about only using three legs.


----------

